# March 13 is K-9 Veterans Day



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

http://k9veteransday.org/ for more information

K-9 Veterans Day is a grassroots movement started by a Vietnam-era dog handler, Joe White, to designate an official day to remember our four-legged heroes, be they military working dogs, police dogs, SAR dogs, customs dogs, border patrol dogs, etc.

The reason they chose March 13th as the date for K-9 Veterans Day is that March 13, 1942 was the date the US Canine Corps officially came into existence, and the US military has had a working dog program ever since.

You can go to Joe's website to read more about the project and about what you can do to help. And to toot my own horn a little bit, you can go here - http://abbyk9.fotki.com/freestuff/k9vetsday/ - and download graphics and wallpapers for K-9 Veterans Day to use on your computer, website, etc. to show your support.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Chris!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone here or any organizations did anything to celebrate or promote this day?

Here in FL Florida Governor Crist declared March 13 as K-9 Veterans Day. 

KsKs had a mention of the day on our Animal Services site and we featured a coloring page for the kids to color (donated by Jamie Ohman). We plan on next year when the day falls on a Sat. to have some type of community activity.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I was wondering if anyone here or any organizations did anything to celebrate or promote this day?


I wrote an article for the local base newspaper to promote the day. It ran on the 12th since the paper is published on Thursdays. I also posted about it on the boards I belong to and on my blog, and encouraged people to use the graphics I made to promote K-9 Veterans Day on their blogs and websites.

I was hoping to have a dog event in Yorktown, but it just didn't come together in time. Probably a good thing, because we've been having dismal weather, so it would have been rained out.


----------

